
Jonathan Safran Foer: Technology Is Diminishing Us - Dowwie
https://www.theguardian.com/books/2016/dec/03/jonathan-safran-foer-technology-diminishing-us
======
rokosbasilisk
Interesting read. seems suprising similar to the unabombers manifesto
[https://archive.org/stream/IndustrialSocietyAndItsFuture-
The...](https://archive.org/stream/IndustrialSocietyAndItsFuture-
TheUnabombersManifesto/IndustrialSocietyAndItsFuture-
theUnabombersManifesto_djvu.txt)

